# Berlin - Living Cost for family of 4



## Kupepe

Hello, 

I am offered a position in Berlin with a monthly salary 3500, net of taxes. We are a family of 4, kids being 1.5 and 3.5 years old. 

Based on your experience will that be ok to have a comfortable standard of living ? By comfortable I mean renting a 3-bedroom (or 2-bedroom mayby) apartment in a family friendly area and feeling comfortable in the supermarket, etc and speding time with the kids during the weekend. Normal stuff a family does and feeling safe financially.

What kind of life you get for a family with that salary?

Thank you


----------



## Nononymous

By "net of taxes" do you mean after taxes and various other charges (social security, health insurance, etc.) are taken off? So you have 3500 to spend on rent, food and everything else?

If yes, a family of four could live modestly but comfortably on that, I think. Assuming you intend to stay, you'll want to plan where to live around schools, which would definitely have an impact on the rent you will pay. If it's of interest, I believe there's a Greek-German bilingual elementary school somewhere on the west side of the city.


----------



## ALKB

Indeed, depending on where you will be working, somewhere close to this school might be an attractive area to live for your family:

gr_athene-grundschule


----------



## Nononymous

ALKB said:


> Indeed, depending on where you will be working, somewhere close to this school might be an attractive area to live for your family:
> 
> gr_athene-grundschule


A friend of mine sent (or still sends) his kids there, as his wife is Greek. He seemed pretty happy with it.

I didn't realize it was way out in Lichterfelde. Very quiet, pleasant, leafy and bourgeois, though a good ways from the city centre. Not the very cheapest place to live, but probably a much better deal than Mitte or Prenzlauer Berg.


----------

